# PCD Excellence



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Those of you who have not done this before, you are in for a treat. I just picked up my new M3 on Friday June 27 and it's always the best experience. I did this in 2002 with an E46 M3 and now again with an E92 M3. The amazing thing to me is how many of the same folks are there with undiminished enthusiasm and professionalism. On the driver school side, Matt Mullins and Donnie Isley give you a good snapshot of what you can experience at the schools held by the PC. Don't miss out on the taxi ride with Donnie!

When it comes to delivery, why would you want to pick up a new BMW any other way? In my case, Jonathan Stribble gave me the run down on my new M3 and all of it's capabilities and adjustments. I even got a visit from Ginger Floyd who had gone over my E46 with me in 2002. This time we got the Factory Tour, it's very interesting don't miss that if you get the opportunity. 

I should say thanks to the PCD staff. We were very well taken care of from the Marriott to the PC and the Factory tour. The car is great!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing your experience! The car looks great


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

congrats man! those folks up there are amazing. i love going up there every chance i get!

sick ride!


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow.. very nice M! Congrats!


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks, Guys.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the write-up :thumbup:

I'm glad you enjoyed the day. It was great to see you here again. Keep it up so I don't have to go job hunting :bigpimp:

Enjoy the new M3 :thumbup:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I don't think you have much to worry about.
:rofl:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Steve:

Great to see you once again!!

All the best,
donnie isley


----------

